# 20 years ago this month...



## Aczdreign

So I missed it by four days, but...

It's been TWENTY YEARS since the release of Pantera's 'Cowboys from Hell,' which marked the rise of a true pioneer of American Heavy Metal. Unfortunately, this also led to the untimely demise of our beloved 'Dimebag' Darryl at the hands of a crazed former Marine.
If you're a fan of any post-1990 metal, listen to this album before the month is up. Credit where it's due and all that.
And If you haven't worn your cutoff camo shorts in a while, now's a good time to break em out.









Rest in eternal peace, or torment.
Whichever you prefer, Mr. Abbot.


----------



## mattytang

PANTERA rules but DOWN is growing on me PHIL ANSELMO is the voice of metal R.I.P. DIMEBAG DARRYL (CFH)


----------



## Aczdreign

DOWN passes through my hometown fairy often, and I never miss a chance to go see them. They're great live, but their albums just don't do much for me. I do enjoy a few songs, Bury me in smoke, New Orleans is a dying *****, etc, I can't listen to the whole thing on repeat like I can with Pantera.
While I do enjoy Phil's 'inhale until you suffocate' attitude, the Abbott brothers made Phil's career.

[Edit:] Maybe that's a bold statement, CFH was Pantera's third (?) album, but their first with Phil doing vocals.


----------



## mattytang

i love them nola is a good one there first cd in 95. you dont like stone the crow or lifer there on down nola. i had the 3rd cd over the under but love nola. i hear you though pantera can never be played out. love vulgar display of power! pantera will always be my#1 fav band but it would honestly be an insult to reform them.pantera is done wich if that deusch didnt kill DIMEBAG DARRYL they would have got back together.~ HAIL THE LEAF~


----------



## Black Rabbit

I have totally been on it. Pantera is my favorite band ever. My man, brother, sister and I all got our Black tooth grin tattoo's that day. They will totally live on and on forever. One of the best concerts I ever saw in my life was Pantera. Any who I'm gunna go upload that tat pic for you. We all got it in the same spot on the same arm as Dime 

Black toooooooooth


----------



## Black Rabbit

K here you go guys


----------



## mattytang

kg420 said:


> I have totally been on it. Pantera is my favorite band ever. My man, brother, sister and I all got our Black tooth grin tattoo's that day. They will totally live on and on forever. One of the best concerts I ever saw in my life was Pantera. Any who I'm gunna go upload that tat pic for you. We all got it in the same spot on the same arm as Dime
> 
> Black toooooooooth


i hear ya. best concert i ever seen.get chills thinking about it. the mosh pits by far were the best at a PANTERA concert! i got goosebumps lol thinking about it.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh yea i forgot Happy Birthday Rex. Rex turned old as dirt yesterday  here you guys go I always watch this right before I make black tooth grins.






you know if you go to the bar down the street from me and ask for a black tooth grin they know how to make em and make em good


----------



## Aczdreign

mattytang said:


> pantera is done wich if that deusch didnt kill DIMEBAG DARRYL they would have got back together.~ HAIL THE LEAF~


Hail the leaf indeed, sir. 
Phil did and said some pretty foul stuff about Dime and the others...I dunno if a reunion would've ever happened. In fact, Phil stated in a metal hammer interview that "Dimebag deserves to be beaten severely." I doubt either of the Abbott brothers would've dealt with him ever again, regardless.



kg420 said:


> One of the best concerts I ever saw in my life was Pantera.


I like the tats! Never got to see them live, and because of that my life is a little more gray than it otherwise would be.

I've been thinking about dying my beard red at the bottom on his birthday, August 20th. Problem is, my hair is already red.
:rain:

EDIT: LMAO that video made me remember this pic from right around the time of his death:


----------



## Black Rabbit

LMAO that's funny. It's gotta be electric pink, that's the color he used. It turns reddish in a day or two  My old man is gunna let me dye his goat pink next time I do my hair. I always use Dime's electric pink for the under part of my hair


----------



## Aczdreign

I'll post pics.


----------



## Mcleod15

Don't worry buddy I listen to this album every month, Dime will never be forgotten.

just finished watching the 21 min clip pantera live at ozzfest 2000


----------



## Aczdreign

Enough to make a grown-a** man cry.


----------



## Mcleod15

Aczdreign said:


> YouTube - Dimebag Darrell - Floods Solo
> Enough to make a grown-a** man cry.


All time best solo right there, pure talent


----------



## Aczdreign

What kills me is that he was such a silly, fun loving guy who just wanted to shred. You can see that much just from his facial expressions and the outrageous sounds he is making with his guitar. He knows its noise, but its ****in cool noise!

There is no justice in this world.


----------



## mattytang

long live the king of metal


----------



## Aczdreign

Embedding disabled by request!!??

HERESY!

lml


----------



## mattytang

Aczdreign said:


> Embedding disabled by request!!??
> 
> HERESY!


yeah dont know how that happened lol


----------



## mattytang

turn it up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aczdreign

lmao, My neighbors are already banging on the wall.
Enough for today, I think. 
rofl


----------



## Black Rabbit

LMAO skrew the neighbors I played it loud as  till 6 in the morning when we were getting our tattoos  I actually have the CFH logo in red with the leaf behind it on my hip I'll post you guys pics when it's finished. Lets all nail back a black tooooth and enjoy this one


----------



## Black Rabbit

...and this one


----------



## mattytang

it not pantera but phil is the man and this is a dam good drinking song to chill to


----------



## Aczdreign

kg420 said:


> ...and this one
> 
> YouTube - Pantera - 13 Steps To Nowhere


Hell yea!
And now that we're on the trendkill, this one!


----------



## Black Rabbit

I'm just gunna have to go watch the 3 vulgar videos now


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh man I love anything off trendkill such a killer album


----------



## mattytang

aczdreign youll like this 1


----------



## Aczdreign

Check it out:
This kid has something cool to show you.





This is the song minus the squealing sound:


----------



## Aczdreign

mattytang said:


> aczdreign youll like this 1
> YouTube - Down - Dog Tired


Ya man, that's a good one!
Like I said, I like DOWN, I just can't replay their albums like I can Pantera. Dime's musical creativity and the complexity of his genius really puts pantera on a 'whole nother level'.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh yea I watched that with my kid  That was awesome. Spongebob is too cool 
Zakk Wylde did a cartoon too I can't think of it off the top of my head but I'll remember.


----------



## mattytang

man dont know bout you all but im ready for a cold 1 after to listening to all this good music


----------



## Black Rabbit

I already got a black tooth. It's my favorite drink


----------



## mattytang

kg420 said:


> I already got a black tooth. It's my favorite drink


lol mine too i love whiskey straight though but that is my drink.


----------



## Aczdreign

No alcohol at the moment, but it does smell like pine cones in here.

Anyway, Zakk Wylde was in AQua Teen Hunger force, Season 2, Episode 14.


----------



## Mcleod15

If the 4.01 mark of this song doesn't effect you something is wrong with you





Once again at the 2.44 freakin sick





NO MORE HEAD TRIPS!!!!! check em out in this video thats metal





That dean from hell is one sweet guitar


----------



## mattytang

Mcleod15 said:


> If the 4.01 mark of this song doesn't effect you something is wrong with you
> YouTube - Pantera - 5 Minutes Alone (Video)
> 
> Once again at the 2.44 freakin sick
> YouTube - Pantera - The Art Of Shredding
> 
> NO MORE HEAD TRIPS!!!!! check em out in this video thats metal
> YouTube - Pantera - This Love Live @ Donington 1994
> 
> That dean from hell is one sweet guitar


this love is my favorite song


----------



## dixieland

It looks like Phil has really let himself go in those Down videos.He used to be one of the hottest guys on the planet.I remember I used to have a poster of him inside my locket door in middle school.


----------



## dixieland

This is one of my favorites still.More so now then it used to be now that I'm older.You can listen to it no matter what mood you're in.
Plus Phil looks HOT in it!


----------



## mattytang

dixieland said:


> YouTube - Pantera - Cemetary Gates (Video)
> 
> This is one of my favorites still.More so now then it used to be now that I'm older.You can listen to it no matter what mood you're in.
> Plus Phil looks HOT in it!


this would be my second favorite . this love always gives me chills . the mans voice is god like.


----------



## Aczdreign

Forget Phil, Dimebag's pinched harmonics steal the show time and time again for me, especially in cemetary gates.
Cemetary gates has dropped from one of my favs to one of my least faves. I just hear it too often.





The guitar riff at 3:48 is such a tease. I can't believe he doesn't play it a few more times.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh man best concert ever was the tour for the reliese of Reinventing the Steel. I was so blown away by them great stuff


----------



## dixieland

Aczdreign said:


> Forget Phil, Dimebag's pinched harmonics steal the show time and time again for me, especially in cemetary gates.
> Cemetary gates has dropped from one of my favs to one of my least faves. I just hear it too often.
> 
> YouTube - Pantera - Revolution Is My Name
> The guitar riff at 3:48 is such a tease. I can't believe he doesn't play it a few more times.


Yeah Cemetary Gates wouldn't be one if my faves either if I heard it all the time.But the radio stations here are all crap.They only play classic rock or the new crap like Nickleback or Shinedown.So the only time I listen to Pantera or anything else heavy is when I play it.


----------



## Aczdreign

WOW!!!!

It's so good to know that everyone's radio sucks, and that it's not just here.
lol

I despise new music, aside from a few special exceptions.
Metal is dying out, there aren't many bands still around with the cajones to really slam it out...Everyone's too preoccupied with being in love with vampires.

On a positive note, though, Lamb of God passed through here on their last tour and they were fricken awesome. Do NOT miss a lamb of god show.
But guess who they toured with?
Children of Bodom and As I Lay dying.
Children of Bodom were good live, but I won't be buying any of their albums. About As I Lay dying, I have nothing nice to say.

Ladies and gentlemen, please don your scowls...


----------



## mattytang

the only song that was really good by sjr


----------



## mattytang

Aczdreign said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> It's so good to know that everyone's radio sucks, and that it's not just here.
> lol
> 
> I despise new music, aside from a few special exceptions.
> Metal is dying out, there aren't many bands still around with the cajones to really slam it out...Everyone's too preoccupied with being in love with vampires.
> 
> On a positive note, though, Lamb of God passed through here on their last tour and they were fricken awesome. Do NOT miss a lamb of god show.
> But guess who they toured with?
> Children of Bodom and As I Lay dying.
> Children of Bodom were good live, but I won't be buying any of their albums. About As I Lay dying, I have nothing nice to say.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, please don your scowls...


hell yeahhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aczdreign

mattytang said:


> the only song that was really good by sjr
> YouTube - Super Joint Ritual - Waiting For The Turning Point


Whoa now.
That's about 45% too much punk influence for me.


Have you ever heard of Viking Crown? Another of Phil's side projects, it's his worst, IMO. It's one of those 'we sound like **** so lets just play really fast and do crappy recordings' kinda metal bands. Unfortunately, I'm sure you know what I'm talking about, as they're a dime a dozen.


----------



## mattytang

Aczdreign said:


> Whoa now.
> That's about 45% too much punk influence for me.
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard of Viking Crown? Another of Phil's side projects, it's his worst, IMO. It's one of those 'we sound like **** so lets just play really fast and do crappy recordings' kinda metal bands. Unfortunately, I'm sure you know what I'm talking about, as they're a dime a dozen.


haha lol i know what you mean.


----------



## mattytang

ever hear of southern isolation its phils exs band not bad and she is hot!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

kg420 said:


> I already got a black tooth. It's my favorite drink



BLAAAAAAAAAACK TOOOOOOTH, KRYSTAL!!!!!!!!!!
Wooooooooooohooooooooooooooooo!
That's whats up!!:cheers::roll::angeldevi


----------



## Aczdreign

mattytang said:


> ever hear of southern isolation its phils exs band not bad and she is hot!
> YouTube - Southern Isolation - Southern Man I Am


Aw cmon man, wth was that?

I was gettin' ready to headbutt some broken glass!!!!!

This is a thread about METAL, dude, get that crap outta here. :flush:

Naw, Im jk, But seriously, I think I would have to be a fan of the band to enjoy that particular number, it's too slow to keep my interest throughout, but Phil really does have a great voice.


----------



## mattytang

Aczdreign said:


> Aw cmon man, wth was that?
> 
> I was gettin' ready to headbutt some broken glass!!!!!
> 
> This is a thread about METAL, dude, get that crap outta here. :flush:
> 
> Naw, Im jk, But seriously, I think I would have to be a fan of the band to enjoy that particular number, it's too slow to keep my interest throughout, but Phil really does have a great voice.


lol his girl just sounds hot thats all lol.


----------



## mattytang

my boy nick knows these guy ill get nicks band on hear dude can scream you would like it


----------



## Aczdreign

Ya dude, Chimaira is pretty bad***.
Saw them live with Soylent Green a few years back, very nice.


----------



## dixieland

check these guys out.




This is not the only kicka$$ song by them.


----------



## dixieland

Here's another one


----------



## Aczdreign

dixieland said:


> YouTube - Mnemic - Deathbox
> 
> Here's another one


Hmmmm, not bad....I prefer the first one, even though the lyrics are a little straightforward for me. '**** you' loses its meaning after it's repeated about 30 times. 

The second one reminds me of a band called Taproot, their first CD was pretty good, if you like this you should check them out.

My problem with modern 'metal' is that everyone's trying to mix the balls-to-the-wall metal style of the early to mid 90's with all this melodic singing. That middle ground really bothers me, I'd prefer one or the other. If you're gonna get pissed, get pissed; If you're gonna whine, whine.

I know, I'm kind of a music snob.


----------



## Aczdreign




----------



## mattytang

dixieland said:


> YouTube - Mnemic - Deathbox
> 
> Here's another one


i loved both of them def check out taproot. there older stuff is better i think.i love the screams but going hard then soft grew on me and that was cause of chevelle. probably one of my favorite bands today cause they haven't sold out. look at slipknot there first cd was awesome the rest suck.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Taproot freakin rocks! So great in concert. The singer jumped out in the crowd and moshed with us  It was awesome


----------



## mattytang

kg420 said:


> Taproot freakin rocks! So great in concert. The singer jumped out in the crowd and moshed with us  It was awesome


you ever hear of chevelle?? love there music


----------



## Elvisfink

Aczdreign said:


> Whoa now.
> That's about 45% too much punk influence for me.


There's no such thing as too much Punk!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

mattytang said:


> you ever hear of chevelle?? love there music


Well as a matter of fact I saw them too it was a great show


Elvisfink said:


> There's no such thing as too much Punk!!!


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: took the words right outta my mouth


----------



## Aczdreign

mattytang said:


> you ever hear of chevelle?? love there music


Saw Chevelle at the House of Blues with Stone Sour back in 2001 I think. My buddy caught a drumstick and we got it signed for him after the show. 
I've never really liked chevelle (especially more recently), we went to see stone sour...I hate stone sour these days too. Even their first album that I liked at the time I can't bring myself to listen to.


----------



## mattytang

Aczdreign said:


> Saw Chevelle at the House of Blues with Stone Sour back in 2001 I think. My buddy caught a drumstick and we got it signed for him after the show.
> I've never really liked chevelle (especially more recently), we went to see stone sour...I hate stone sour these days too. Even their first album that I liked at the time I can't bring myself to listen to.


dude thats funny i saw chevelle free at beats kitchen in 06 and my bro caught a drumstick lol


----------



## Black Rabbit

F guys I have so many broken sticks. The best one ever was from Vinney on my B-day  It was the re inventing the steel tour  Bad a guys for real. They have a DVD of that concert OMG so awesome you can probably fine it online


----------



## dixieland

mattytang said:


> i loved both of them def check out taproot. there older stuff is better i think.i love the screams but going hard then soft grew on me and that was cause of chevelle. probably one of my favorite bands today cause they haven't sold out. look at slipknot there first cd was awesome the rest suck.


I remember Taproot when they first came out.Didn't even know they were still around.They were alright I guess.
I do like Slipknot.


mattytang said:


> you ever hear of chevelle?? love there music


Never really got into Chevelle


Elvisfink said:


> There's no such thing as too much Punk!!!


Exactly what i was thinking!!!


----------



## mattytang

these guys were awesome seen the last show and the lead singer died after R.I.P.


----------



## dixieland

That ones not to bad.But I like this one better


----------



## Black Rabbit

Awesome I saw drowning pool too at Ozzfest in 2001.


----------



## mattytang

dixieland said:


> YouTube - Drowning Pool - Step Up
> 
> That ones not to bad.But I like this one better


how bout this 1


----------



## dixieland

That ones pretty good too!


----------



## mattytang

this is why down rules they make good covers .LED ZEPPELIN


----------



## Aczdreign

LMAO
Drowning Pool.
hahahahahahah.

I just can't take those guys seriously. No subtlety in the lyrics at all.


----------



## Aczdreign

Rest in Peace, Mr. Abbott. Today marks seven years.


----------



## Black Rabbit

always such a sad day. R.I.P. Dime.


----------



## texasgame

never be a better guitarest his solos and riffs were the best definatly the greastest and left far to early R.I.P. DimeBag Darryl Abbot


----------



## dixieland

I was wearing my Pantera shirt in a store the other day and someone asked me if I liked them and if that was my shirt.I was like ummm yeah I wouldn't be wearing it if I didn't like them and it wasn't my shirt.He was like you'd be suprised.He had a guy come in his store a few days before that wearing a Pantera shirt and he started trying to talk to the guy about Dimebag,and dude had no clue what he was talking about!He was like 'i don't listen to them,I got this shirt as a present'.:hammer:
Why in the hell would you wear a shirt of a band you have no clue about?


----------



## Black Rabbit

LMAO!!!! That's funny. I totally steal Ryan's rock shirts but that's acceptable  Honestly I have way more Pantera shirts, pics, posters....LOL ok almost all the Pantera stuff in the house is mine


----------



## dixieland

Well it's completely acceptable if you like the band too.But this dude didn't know anything about them.:stick: lol


----------



## Black Rabbit

Yea I'd probably beat him up and take his shirt


----------



## dixieland

HAHA!:rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit

I'd do it too. Some guy hit my friend and stole her money. I chased this guy down in my car, cornered him in an alley. Then proceded to beat his ass and took his shoes just to make a point


----------



## rodrigo

now lets see how many REAL PANTERA fans we have here lol...here s a real oldie

this is one of my favorites along with cemetery gates, and hollow.


----------



## dixieland

I need to show that to my husband.The only song he semi likes by them is cemetary gates because he says all of their songs sound the same


----------

